# The wolf howls here



## loboloco

How do folks. Joining in here.
I am a constitutionalist leaning toward rationalist anarchist politically.
Love rational debate.
I also read a lot and like to discuss interesting concepts I run across.


----------



## pirate_girl

'Bout time darlin'.. now.. have fun!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

loboloco said:


> How do folks. Joining in here.
> I am a constitutionalist leaning toward rationalist anarchist politically.
> Love rational debate.
> I also read a lot and like to discuss interesting concepts I run across.



Welcome!  We occasionally have some debate around here.  I'm not sure how rational it ever gets - I mean really - this IS the Internet!


----------



## loboloco

^^^ Good point, but worth a try.


----------



## loboloco

Got to check out for now people. PG you keep them straight now.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Got to check out for now people. PG you keep them straight now.


Night Jeff, take care.
Didn't I always?


----------



## Doc

Welcome loco!   Glad you decided to join up.  Any friend of PG's is a friend of mine.   
Enjoy and post often!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

welcome to our corner of the intranetz!


----------



## Spiffy1

Howdy loboloco!


----------



## rback33

Howdy! Man I have missed a lot lately I c... I gotta get back in here more often again.. I am WAY down on post count...


----------



## Caitlin

Hi and welcome.  Hope you have fun here


----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## loboloco

Hey folks, been off doing other things for a while.  Thought I would stopin and see what's happening.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi Jeff!
How's things sweety?
Haven't seen you around much on the web, or over ummm 'there.'


----------



## loboloco

Haven't been on much.  Had problems to deal with and took me places where access was limited.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, glad that you're back now wolf man.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Haven't been on much.  Had problems to deal with and took me places where access was limited.


Are you still on the road in the rig a lot?
I know you and the wife had some health problems a while back.
All the best, and welcome back to the forums.


----------



## loboloco

Not back driving rigs yet.  Had to go out of country to help out some friends.  Took me way back into hell country.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Not back driving rigs yet.  Had to go out of country to help out some friends.  Took me way back into hell country.


I see..


----------



## loboloco

I'm out of shape for that, but made it back ok.  The old skills never go away it seems.


----------



## EastTexFrank

loboloco said:


> I'm out of shape for that, but made it back ok.  The old skills never go away it seems.



What I found is that the skills may never go away, it just takes more time to utilize them and it takes a greater physical toll.  Really, it's a bit like making love when you reach my age.


----------



## loboloco

That skill is still there and works halfway even.  Will talk to you and PG later, been up abt 50 hrs and need some shut-eye.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> That skill is still there and works halfway even.  Will talk to you and PG later, been up abt 50 hrs and need some shut-eye.


Take care Jeff.
You are one of a kind, my friend.


----------



## EastTexFrank

loboloco said:


> That skill is still there and works halfway even.  Will talk to you and PG later, been up abt 50 hrs and need some shut-eye.



Been there, done that, hit the sack.


----------



## fogtender

loboloco said:


> How do folks. Joining in here.
> I am a constitutionalist leaning toward rationalist anarchist politically.
> Love rational debate.
> I also read a lot and like to discuss interesting concepts I run across.


 
Welcome to the forums, we can always use new blood here to bounce stuff off of...  

I would watch that Pirate Gal though, she is pretty tricky... keeps changing her Avitar... fishy, really fishy...


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> I would watch that Pirate Gal though, she is pretty tricky... keeps changing her Avitar... fishy, really fishy...


----------



## loboloco

Hey Pg.  Got a question.  Will tampon threads rot out of a wound after it has closed or do they need to be surgically removed.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Hey Pg.  Got a question.  Will tampon threads rot out of a wound after it has closed or do they need to be surgically removed.


OMG!!!!
I umm.. well... err, I have no idea Jeff!


----------



## loboloco

Ok. thx.  Used one to plug a hole and was just wondering.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Ok. thx.  Used one to plug a hole and was just wondering.


What sort of a hole, may I ask?


----------



## loboloco

Round, long and flesh wound.  High impact trauma.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yikes.
I'd say you'd better go have it removed.


----------



## mak2

Not really a bad idea in the field.  But PG, I dont think he is really saying he shot himself.  But I aint sure.


----------



## loboloco

OK, thx.  It wasn't a bullet by the way, piece of re-bar at high speed


----------



## mak2

Rebar?  did you go to the Doc?


----------



## loboloco

mak2 said:


> Not really a bad idea in the field.  But PG, I dont think he is really saying he shot himself.  But I aint sure.


Yes, in the field.  Forgot to duck.


----------



## loboloco

It's been several weeks, and seems to be healing well.  But I know the 'doc' didn't clean it well.  Picked several small pieces of cement out later.


----------



## pirate_girl

I wouldn't let all those little clinging fibers stay inside the wound if it's begun to heal, and there will be some.


----------



## loboloco

Ok, Pg thx.  Now lets go harass the innocent and protect the guilty.


----------



## pirate_girl

haha!


----------



## loboloco

Then we can be dummycrats and Obama will smile upon us.


----------



## loboloco




----------



## loboloco

OK.  Got one on my profile.  Can't seem to get it in here.  Will try some more.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> OK.  Got one on my profile.  Can't seem to get it in here.  Will try some more.


Here, I'll do it for ya


----------



## loboloco

Thx, but how did you get the rabbit out of the hat?


----------



## loboloco

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/album.php?albumid=112&pictureid=640


----------



## pirate_girl

go advanced, then click on the little paper clip thingy, get them from where they are saved, then post.


----------



## loboloco

Ok, I was trying it w/out the advanced button


----------



## pirate_girl

Good then, post some more on your own.
Don't shoot me, I'm only the pianer player.. lol


----------



## loboloco

Pictures of my better half.


----------



## pirate_girl

The lady's looking good Jeff, and healthy too.
Hope she's doing well now.


----------



## loboloco

Whole lot better.  The heart surgery has had no complications and all the other issues cleared up too.  
Now, if I could just get back up 100% from my heart attack, everything would be rosy.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Whole lot better.  The heart surgery has had no complications and all the other issues cleared up too.
> Now, if I could just get back up 100% from my heart attack, everything would be rosy.


You'll get there honey, you've got a good woman by your side.
 Hugs to both of you.


----------



## loboloco

Bedtime for me.  Catch ya'll on the rebound


----------



## pirate_girl

Be safe and have a good night!


----------



## loboloco

Gone for the night folks.  Early day tomorrow.


----------



## loboloco

Early to bed, early to rise.  
Makes a man cranky, and easy to rile.

gotta go.


----------



## pirate_girl

Night Jeff.. sleep well.


----------



## loboloco

Gonna try to get some sleep.  Been having bad mem's wake me up the last few nights


----------



## loboloco

Update for Pg.  Local doc said leave it alone.  It has now healed up good and only shows as a slight pucker.
She looked at it yesterday and said no infection inside.  Amazing what those little machines can tell you.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Update for Pg.  Local doc said leave it alone.  It has now healed up good and only shows as a slight pucker.
> She looked at it yesterday and said no infection inside.  Amazing what those little machines can tell you.


yay!!
thanks Jeff!


----------



## loboloco

I'm gone folks. Early day tomorrow.


----------



## loboloco

6th grand-baby born today.  6# and 19 inches.  Little girl.


----------



## pirate_girl

Congrats Grampy!


----------



## mak2

Congradulations.


----------



## Cowboy

Yep Congrats Lobo .


----------



## loboloco

Thanks folks.  Will pass it on to the proud papa.  If he don't quit grinning he's gonna hurt himself.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

congrats!!!!!


----------



## loboloco

Mr. Tink, 5 months old and spoiled rotten


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

awwwwwwwwww


----------



## muleman RIP

Well at least he takes less of the couch than my 90 lb. shepherd does. I have to fight for space sometimes just to sit there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Well at least he takes less of the couch than my 90 lb. shepherd does. I have to fight for space sometimes just to sit there.


 
your wife trained the dog to do that to keep you from slacking off


----------



## loboloco

Hi folks, sorry I haven't been on for a while, but I received a sudden invitation to visit the hospital for a few days.  Seems they wanted to study the affects of exposure to nerve poison really close and I got 'volunteered'.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Hi folks, sorry I haven't been on for a while, but I received a sudden invitation to visit the hospital for a few days.  Seems they wanted to study the affects of exposure to nerve poison really close and I got 'volunteered'.



Wondered where you've been Jeff.

How are you now?


----------



## loboloco

pirate_girl said:


> Wondered where you've been Jeff.
> 
> How are you now?


Still kind of shaky and a bit fuzzy on thinking.  Hope to avoid the worst symptoms of the antidotes and have no permanent damage from the original poison.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Still kind of shaky and a bit fuzzy on thinking.  Hope to avoid the worst symptoms of the antidotes and have no permanent damage from the original poison.


I'd be interested in knowing what you've gone through at the hospital.
God knows you've been through a lot my dear, in your service.


----------



## loboloco

Unfortunately, I don't remember most of it.  For about two days they weren't sure I was ever gonna wake up.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Unfortunately, I don't remember most of it.  For about two days they weren't sure I was ever gonna wake up.



That must have been really scary for your wife.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Unfortunately, I don't remember most of it.  For about two days they weren't sure I was ever gonna wake up.


I'm glad you did!  smooch!
Give nina chiquita my love too..


----------



## loboloco

pirate_girl said:


> I'm glad you did!  smooch!
> Give nina chiquita my love too..


Will do, she was scared to death when we figured out what happened.  She thought they were gonna put her in jail.


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> That must have been really scary for your wife.


Yep, she was terrified already by my being 'out of it', but she went into a panic for real when they figured out what caused it.  She was terrified they were gonna put her in jail, but the translator convinced them she didn't even know what she had sprayed.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Yep, she was terrified already by my being 'out of it', but she went into a panic for real when they figured out what caused it.  She was terrified they were gonna put her in jail, but the translator convinced them she didn't even know what she had sprayed.




Translator?


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Will do, she was scared to death when we figured out what happened.  She thought they were gonna put her in jail.


 God love her..


Glad you are FINE Jeff.


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> Translator?


Mi esposa no hablan englais.
My wife doesn't speak english.
Or read it either for that matter, which is how this happened.  She picked up the pretty can thinking it was air freshener.


----------



## loboloco

Going to bed.  Ya'll have a good night.  I will try to check in again sometime tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> Going to bed.  Ya'll have a good night.  I will try to check in again sometime tomorrow.


 Big lovies to my loboloco,
Signed mwl 
arrrhhh!


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Mi esposa no hablan englais.
> My wife doesn't speak english.
> Or read it either for that matter, which is how this happened.  She picked up the pretty can thinking it was air freshener.



Oh ok.  See I'm still learning things about my FF friends.



loboloco said:


> Going to bed.  Ya'll have a good night.  I will try to check in again sometime tomorrow.



Get some rest.  Goodnight.


----------

